# Truck Stops



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I found this useful website, which I have downloaded to a laptop to use off line for directions. Also see bottom of web page for Tomtom POI download.

http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/truck_stops_transport_cafes_motorways.html


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Spacerunner, 

Brilliant 

A cooked Full English in a truck stop is impossible to beat and usually comes with a service with a smile.

Many thanks,

Duadua


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

good site
i like the sound of the bottleneck inn 
just the stopover i need on the way to cornwall for new year
thanks for the post


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Truck stops*

Greetings,

Thanks for the info spacerunner, it should certainly prove helpful in our future travels. :car3: :car4:


----------

